# egg donation to fund ivf/isci (egg sharing)



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

hi does anyone know anything about egg sharing to help fund 2nd ivf/icsi in northern ireland ?


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

HI Dimples

origin do it, give them a wee ring,

Good luck,


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

thx mmcm


----------

